# hermit crabs ?



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok ,,this might seem like a silly question but here goes

ive seen hermit crabs sold at fairs in the tiny tank , with no water in them ,,are these the same as salt water hermit crabs ?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

diferent breed they to need saltwater baths to soak in but their gills are designed to breath air not water


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

many thanks for the info ,,:-D


----------

